# Easy launch spots- Melbourne



## melbourneandy (Apr 21, 2008)

Hi all,
Just wondering if any1 can help me with some easy launch locations around Black Rock, Mordialloc etc. I have a crook back and I am struggling to wheel the yak through 30 metres of sand after going down 10 steps. I have had a look at a few spots but cant find anything accessible. Any thoughts would be greatly appreciated
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## Sellz (May 3, 2008)

Hey andy,

Have you tried Half Moon Bay @ Black Rock? There is a boat ramp there, and if you have a trolly you could wheel your yak down the ramp!

Otherwise there is a small boat ramp at Mordi creek you could try, however you would have to padel maybe 300m + to exit the creek into PPB.

Cheers
Luke


----------



## melbourneandy (Apr 21, 2008)

Sellz said:


> Hey andy,
> 
> Have you tried Half Moon Bay @ Black Rock? There is a boat ramp there, and if you have a trolly you could wheel your yak down the ramp!
> 
> ...


Thanks mate i'll give black rock a go. I know the creek at mordy but just a bit too lazy to do the paddle. Cheers


----------



## paddles (Jan 6, 2008)

Try:
1. the Ricketts Point carpark. Cost is $3:00 an hour for the first 3 hours and free thereafter for the rest of your stay.
2. the Patterson River boat ramp complex on the left hand end as you drive down the levee bank at the entrance. Cost is FREE.
3. Safety Beach. Launch at the car park then move your car out onto the main street for free parking.
These are the ones I use and should help you a bit to get you started.


----------



## younggun (Sep 16, 2008)

patterson river has to be the easiest ive been to,
mordialloc is tooooo far on the sand and park and squeeze throug the fencing wall thing, DRAMA!!!
tried black rock, short distance from water to car, but OMG PEOPLE!!!!!!, toooo many stinky commanders,
and the sailing club there too, bloody nightmare!!!!

paterson river:
drive into the carpark near the ramps, just to the left when you enter, and there is parking 3-8 odd metres from the big wet,
the river is fairly wide so theres room to move out of the way of stinkers, and there are runs of salmon every once in a while,
so lets say your day on the water is cut short by bad weather, feeling a bit bummed, hit the cannals for bream!!!
as stubborn as they are they are there!!! i was going for a paddle the other week and i swear at last 2dozen GOOD size bream
just sitting under the floating piers and waf things,
i was amazed, and kickin myself for not having a rod! but you cant really lose at patterson river.

thats my opinion, cheers 
john


----------



## Dean (Dec 3, 2008)

Hi,

Try Chelsea sailing club. you can park and wheel down straight into PPB.

Patterson river is good but can have alot of boat traffic which can make me feel nervous sometimes. Agree that Bream fishing in the Patterson lakes can sometimes save a trip when the bay is rough. When the bay is rough the boat traffic at Patterson river is usually minimal.

Cheers.


----------



## melbourneandy (Apr 21, 2008)

Thanks lads! The patterson is all systems go for this weekend and also chelsea next weekend. This will save me a lot of pain and time so thanks a bunch and good luck out there!


----------



## hackonayak (Oct 15, 2008)

hey andy just flicking back through some old posts and i came across yours regarding easy launch spots......i fish parkdale reef with a mate and we launch from the parkdale yacht club. there is an easy ramp access and its a short beach easy as.Anyways look out for us im on a orange prowler and my mate is on a grey viking tempo. cheers Paul


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi Melbourneandy, I hace a crook back as well. If you come down to the Mornington Peninsula, these are the ones I use most,
(1)Rosebud, close to Rosebud Reef, Hovel Pile (shipping channel); park in Durhum Place (its a grave track) walk across towards the beach to your right there is a storm water pipe there, that is the firmest launch spot at this site. Very easy.

(2) Tootgarook, close to old wreck + the channel + scallop grounds ;off season use Tootgarook boat ramp (during the holiday season the ramp is maned, he's a prick tries to charge you) the ramp is concrete, not to busy free street parking.

(3)Tyrone, Tyrone boat ramp, between Butler and Flinders Streets plenty of parking across the road from the ramp launch of concrete ramp (free) toilets close, shallow beaches with up to 4 sandbars (watch the mirage drive), close to scallop beds,once across the bars the 1st channel has depths from 7meters to 15 meters then rises again to 7meters this can be good ground for whiting, flatties and gummies.
Approximately 3kms to Restored South Channel Lighthouse (edge of main Southern shipping channel) believe good whiting, snapper, and gummie grounds
Approximately 6.5 kms to South Channel Fort

(4) Blairgowrie Marina, (do not launch here during peak holidays) bottom carpark plenty of parking, concrete ramp, easy access with some good fishing outside the breakwater, also have a look in the water down the edge of the breakwater (covered in soft corals/sponges, also good spot to grab some mussels for bait) fish around moured boats, outside marina, squid whiting, travelly when around, salmon and couta.

Will add some more later, have to go cook scallop stirfry for dinner now.


----------



## ELM (Jul 14, 2008)

Ok a couple more;
(5)Safety Beach, two chooses here; 
(a)the boat ramp, pull up in the trailer park to unload then park in the street (free) the ramp is concrete and a little steeper than the others I have mentioned, also a little slippery at the waterline so be carefull, wheel the yak straight down into the water on the left side and swing around onto the beach for wheel removal, final setup etc. Can be a busy ramp.
(b)infront of the yacht/rescue building there is a timber ramp (not the concrete one) very hard to spot unless you are right in front of it and cannot be seen from the water. The sand is quite soft on this beach but it is not very wide, bring your car into the car park close to the ramp carry your gear separate then wheel the yak completely empty.

(6) Mornington Pier/yacht club boat ramp, drive down towards the pier then turn right and go around to the boat ramp, if all the parking is taken, pull up near the wall and unload then take your car back out to the road in, to park (generally you can find a park down the bottom) you can then either use the boat ramp (if not busy) or there is a small ramped walkway at the end of the wall, beach is small and quite solid for sand, easier to use boat ramp for exit.

Westenport
(7)Warneet, not on the Peninsula but a very very easy place to launch. Just pull up and ask the mosquitoes to lift your yak of and put it in the water, don,t bother fishing as the mozzies have scared the fish away and they will suck the grease out of your reel. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Did I mention to take the Bushmans. If you do launch there do it at the ramp, you may disappear in the mud if you don't.

The next two are if you have a four wheel drive ,
(8)Flinders, At the pier you can drive down onto the beach to unload/load and launch, park your car in the car park above (free) very early starts or late evening finish do not leave valuables in your car, has a reputation for forced entry here. Some good fishing from here though.

(9)Shoreham, launch from beach, enter via Beach Rd and follow all the way to the end. Not sure if you are allowed but you can drive onto the beach here as well, unload/load and launch loads of parking when you move your car off the beach. Can get some small surf in and around here both over reef and sand bottom so care should be taken in these spots. If there is some surf over the sand it would be a great spot for some practice (IMO).

Well that's about it for me, hope they help if you are ever down this way. If I think of anymore I will stick them up.


----------



## RangiRocks (Mar 19, 2009)

Try the Sandringham yatch club. On entry go right on the sandy track to the Fishing club building and launch off the beach


----------



## Argonaut (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi, there is a small boat ramp near the mouth of Kananook creek at Frankston on the southern side of the creek. Good luck


----------

